# XHYPE LIQUID LAUNCH - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/3/18)

WIN BIG WITH SIR VAPE AND XHYPE LIQUID CO. WE HAVE DOUBLED THE PRIZES AND WILL BE GIVING AWAY PRIZES TO THE VALUE OF R10 000.

Buy any two products from Xhype at the Xhype Liquid Co. launch @ Sir Vape on Friday, 02 March 2018 from 14:00 and you can win BIG!

· Buy any product and stand a chance to draw a ticket and win an instant prize

· Buy two or more Xhype products and gain one entry to the grand prize draw to take place @ 18:30 where you can win:
· One of two Xhype Liquid Co. hampers with a full set of 30ml Xhype Liquid Co. products

· Or get double your Xhype products back what you have paid for (Proof of purchase must be provided)


Terms
· The competition will be run in store @ Sir Vape on 02 March 2018.

· Purchase any Xhype Liquid Co. products IN STORE to enter the competitions while stock lasts.

· Limited Grand Prize entry spots are available and will comprise of the full range of Xhype Liquid Co. 30 ml products in a 3mg nicotine strength ONLY as well as the full range of Bumper Boosters in 10ml.

· Entrants must be present at the time of the draw (18:30) to qualify for the prize. If the winner is not present then he/she will forfeit the prize and a new name will be drawn.

· Only available to persons 18 and older.

· All prizes are non-refundable, non-transferable and no cash alternative will be offered for any prizes.

· The prize draw decision is final and no correspondence will be entered into.

· By entering into the competition you fully accept and agree to the terms and conditions stated above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/3/18)

They are here

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (2/3/18)

Sir Vape said:


> They are here
> 
> View attachment 124416



Thanks for the photo @Sir Vape !!


----------

